# Just came over from Muscletalk.co.uk



## PHMG

Getting stupidly strict over there and thought i'd join my mate The Raptor on here.


----------



## stevens

its just as strict here mate but welcome anyway:thumbup1:


----------



## colt24

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHMG

Oh god. Well im pretty good but the owner was jealous that some members had more power over what people thought than he did, so he got rid of him. Some kind of forum mafia going on there.


----------



## Testoholic

stevens said:


> its just as strict here mate but welcome anyway:thumbup1:


i dont believe it is tbh...were allowed lab discussion here for example


----------



## DS1

This is like concentration camp too lol sssshhhhhh there listening lol welcome mate


----------



## PHMG

Stupid things like not letting people have girls in bikinis as there avi. Why not we all love hot girls....even straight girls love hot girls!!


----------



## Dawn

:001_tt2:


----------



## Beklet

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Stupid things like not letting people have girls in bikinis as there avi. Why not we all love hot girls....even straight girls love hot girls!!





Dawn said:


> :001_tt2:


And there's one right there...


----------



## Tinytom

welcome

No slating of other boards please. JC is a member here as well.


----------



## Críostóir

Hi and welcome; we're a good crowd here; honest! Well most of us :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG

Dawn said:


> :001_tt2:


Busted lol


----------



## PHMG

Tinytom said:


> welcome
> 
> No slating of other boards please. JC is a member here as well.


Yeah cool mate, not really slating as it is an awesome board, just that i feel sometimes it felt like members were being treated as school children. I did meet a really good friend on there though.


----------



## chris27

welcome to ukm mate


----------



## silver-nitrate

Welcome powerhouse m8


----------



## Ex-SRD

Welcome to UK-M - This is the second best board on the net 

Sorry you didn't like MT.


----------



## jw007

Ex-SRD said:


> Welcome to UK-M - This is the second best board on the net
> 
> Sorry you didn't like MT.


Until I post on your board J, This will remain the best:lol: :lol:

I can be bribed tho


----------



## Cra16

Ex-SRD said:


> Welcome to UK-M - This is the second best board on the net
> 
> Sorry you didn't like MT.


lol I don't think he said he didn't like it, he called it awesome, just some boards have different rules right?


----------



## Cra16

jw007 said:


> Until I post on your board J, This will remain the best:lol: :lol:
> 
> I can be bribed tho


that amount of gear would bankrupt him :tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87

well mate you have found your way to the best muscle forum in the world! welcome mate you will love it! unless you talk to me then the experiance suffers slightly lol


----------



## big_jim_87

never liked the layout of MT.....


----------



## nagasis

welcome to UKM. The only thing you need to remember is what robo cop Rob smith said:



> no one will escape justice.........ill make sure of that.


but hes currently banned so we ok atm. :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation

welcome mate


----------



## SD

Welcome to the board mate :thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD

jw007 said:


> Until I post on your board J, This will remain the best:lol: :lol:
> 
> I can be bribed tho


Half price botty sex? How's that for a bribe?

(you'd never get away with saying that on MT!)


----------



## Testoholic

jw007 said:


> Until I post on your board J, This will remain the best:lol: :lol:
> 
> I can be bribed tho


dont think you would be welcomed mate, remember your a 'tool' over there :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG

Ex-SRD said:


> Welcome to UK-M - This is the second best board on the net
> 
> Sorry you didn't like MT.


Mate, i loved it. Really did. Just felt so restricted sometimes. But hey, i'm sure your not going to suffer as a result of me and blue leaving (well, blue being forced to lol)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL, always a good start!


----------



## Smitch

Ukm is a great site. I've only ever been on here and audi-sport.net, and the layout of both of them is identical, which is nice.


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> PMSL, always a good start!


Better than usual boring "hi" i suppose lol.


----------



## Ser

Welcome to uk-m

...i have never attempted to join MT as i heard it was strict...they probably already banned my ip:lol:


----------



## TIMMY_432

Hiiiiiyaaaa, welcome aboard pal


----------



## doylejlw

welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## kingy_88

welcome mate


----------



## Ryan16

welcome to uk-m  great site you'l love it!



Mrs Weeman said:


> Welcome to uk-m
> 
> ...i have never attempted to join MT as i heard it was strict...they probably already banned my ip:lol:


if it is as strict as folk are saying im guessing that they would have herd ser and clicked ban :lol: ! mainly for a certain side of yours :whistling: :innocent: lol!


----------



## diesel09

welcome to uk-m mate


----------



## bizzlewood

welcome aboard


----------



## Ser

Ryan16 said:


> welcome to uk-m  great site you'l love it!
> 
> if it is as strict as folk are saying im guessing that they would have herd ser and clicked ban :lol: ! mainly for a certain side of yours :whistling: :innocent: lol!


You sonny, are too young to know about things like that! Go to your room!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## AWG

sup man


----------



## Irish Beast

Welcome to the board.

Im sure you will know me from MT!


----------



## PHMG

AWG said:


> sup man


Hey mate, seems like we are all on here too lol.


----------



## PHMG

Irish Beast said:


> Welcome to the board.
> 
> Im sure you will know me from MT!


lol, hi mate.


----------



## PHMG

bizzlewood said:


> welcome aboard


Another...hi mate.


----------



## Ryan16

Mrs Weeman said:


> You sonny, are too young to know about things like that! Go to your room!!!!!:laugh:


im not to young atall! i will if your joining me :thumb: ? jokes jokes :innocent:


----------



## Ser

you got at least four years to wait young 'un.....but you can call me on your 20th b'day:devil2:


----------



## Ser

...although if what Bri says is true(that come dec i be 30 and will be going for teenies:lol: ) i be calling you in two years...


----------



## PHMG

Mrs Weeman said:


> ...although if what Bri says is true(that come dec i be 30 and will be going for teenies:lol: ) i be calling you in two years...


Oh, i see...hijack my thread and start hunting for minors. (im only 19)......well 23, but the same thing.


----------



## 3752

Ex-SRD said:


> Welcome to UK-M - This is the second best board on the net


MuscleChat is an excellant board but i think UKM is slightly better......lol



Mrs Weeman said:


> you got at least four years to wait young 'un.....but you can call me on your 20th b'day:devil2:


i have just turned 20ish can i call you:thumb:


----------



## Ser

Pscarb said:


> MuscleChat is an excellant board but i think UKM is slightly better......lol
> 
> *i have just turned 20ish can i call you* :thumb:


You can call me ANYTIME Paul...you know that:devil2:

PS. Bring Jen too:drool: :devil2:


----------



## iron head case

Hi and welcome to UKM


----------



## Imy79

Welcome to Uk-M, some of us visit both boards.


----------



## PHMG

Imy79 said:


> Welcome to Uk-M, some of us visit both boards.


Yeah, i realise that now lol. But like i said, Ireally like MT and from what ive seen so far, i really like UKM.


----------



## RACK

Alright mate 

Ser, I'm 30 in Nov  bad times!


----------



## Irish Beast

Some of us visit more than two boards.

Some of us have no jobs, and spend their days masturbating and drinking cans of Kestrel


----------



## RACK

FPMSL Irish Beast

The stuff dreams are made off hahaha


----------



## PHMG

Irish Beast said:


> Some of us visit more than two boards.
> 
> Some of us have no jobs, and spend their days masturbating and drinking cans of Kestrel


lol, blue just directed me to UGM as well.

(I have a full time job, just got some holiday as i moved house. Damn these forums are addictive).


----------



## PHMG

RACK said:


> FPMSL Irish Beast
> 
> The stuff dreams are made off hahaha


Haha...please tell me you google that and didnt take the photo yourself. lol


----------



## RACK

It's google one mate. I'm pretty much t-total now prob have the odd bottle of wine with a lady, but I used to love the stuff as a teenager couldn't beat saving ya dinner money up for 4 tins of it on a friday in a bus shelter and playing stink finger with a local tramp. Rotherham is a harsh place to live haha


----------



## Ser

RACK said:


> Alright mate
> 
> Ser, I'm 30 in Nov  bad times!


I'm 30 in december......i prefer older guys usually...as they ain't so intimidated by me...but aparently when you turn 30 you start preying on young adults:eek:

Cannae see it myself tbh, they got to be AT LEAST 20.....and filthy, very very filthy!!!!!


----------



## Tasty

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah cool mate, not really slating as it is an awesome board, just that i feel sometimes it felt like members were being treated as school children. I did meet a really good friend on there though.


No ****? Or ****. I reckon ****.


----------



## RACK

The best thing about the young 'uns is you can do whatever you want to them and tell them "oh yeah, this is normal" hahaha

Sod that, I'm 29 filthy as sin and you intimidate me!!!!


----------



## fitpics

Well we have seen the pic of a can of kestrel..lets pray to god we do not get a pic of the second thing IB does during the day!!

I post on MT too and think it is a great board..different lay out but many the same subject matter and people on it..personally I don't think either board is better than the other, just different in it's own ways...people make the board, but you have to tailor your posts to the owners rules...you get warnings if you break them, so no point moaning when you get the boot!

Not that you have, but Blue did push it at times, in his own sweet way...I think if you learn't to laugh at Blues posts rather than take them seriously they were fine, but easy to understand how some got p*ssed off with him at times and probably why it is best for MT and Blue that he post somewhere else where his sense of humour might be appreciated


----------



## PHMG

RACK said:


> It's google one mate. I'm pretty much t-total now prob have the odd bottle of wine with a lady, but I used to love the stuff as a teenager couldn't beat saving ya dinner money up for 4 tins of it on a friday in a bus shelter and playing stink finger with a local tramp. Rotherham is a harsh place to live haha


I used to be the same mate, but we spent our dinner money on those pre packed shots of radioactive waste. Do them all in about ten minutes and act a lot more drunk than we were for about 6 hours. lol


----------



## PHMG

Tasty said:


> No ****? Or ****. I reckon ****.


I'm only slightly **** mate lol. You wouldnt say that if you knew my mrs'


----------



## PHMG

fitpics said:


> Well we have seen the pic of a can of kestrel..lets pray to god we do not get a pic of the second thing IB does during the day!!
> 
> I post on MT too and think it is a great board..different lay out but many the same subject matter and people on it..personally I don't think either board is better than the other, just different in it's own ways...people make the board, but you have to tailor your posts to the owners rules...you get warnings if you break them, so no point moaning when you get the boot!
> 
> Not that you have, but Blue did push it at times, in his own sweet way...I think if you learn't to laugh at Blues posts rather than take them seriously they were fine, but easy to understand how some got p*ssed off with him at times and probably why it is best for MT and Blue that he post somewhere else where his sense of humour might be appreciated


I get you mate, but he don't have a malicious bone in his body and would start on people unless provoked. And some of his warnings were ridiculous. Like you said though, good board. Just leaving out of principle as i didnt feel my mates ban was justified. Yeah, he had lots of warnings, but many of there were silly and i feel he was used as a skapegoat by james.

But thats another board. No more mentions of it on here by me.


----------



## Tasty

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'm only slightly **** mate lol. You wouldnt say that if you knew my mrs'


Maybe I said it BECAUSE I know your mrs. Ohhhhh. 

Haha only joking, we're all a little bit ****. If we weren't we wouldn't stand in small sweaty rooms, wearing vests, surrounded by other men in vests trying to improve our physique - generally receiving compliments for this from (you guessed it) men in vests.

We should make a film, like men in black but you know, with vests.


----------



## PHMG

Tasty said:


> Maybe I said it BECAUSE I know your mrs. Ohhhhh.
> 
> Haha only joking, we're all a little bit ****. If we weren't we wouldn't stand in small sweaty rooms, wearing vests, surrounded by other men in vests trying to improve our physique - generally receiving compliments for this from (you guessed it) men in vests.
> 
> We should make a film, like men in black but you know, with vests.


lol, you prob do know my mrs', you know the black eyed peas......well she likes them 

My mate actually thinks we all go to the gym, get sweaty together and pose in the mirror admiring each other. HOW DOES HE KNOW WE DO THIS!!! He's never been.


----------



## Raptor

Hey guys i already did a welcome thread when i joined i think and have been posting a bit on here already but for those who are MTers and don't know 'The Raptor' i am Blue.. I just signed up on here after watching Jurassic Park. Its a shame that i got banned from MT but i understand, I was high maintenance in some ways but thats only because the rules are so strict... I was wrong with what i said to T0NY about comparing him to an over excited scout master, he's more like a white man who wants to be Mr T.. (im joking Tony)

Anyway on here there seems to be a lot more banter and some that has even shocked me lol.. so i think i will fit in well and will be good, no hard feelings to James or any of the other people on the MT team


----------



## Ser

what you talking bout fool?!?!?!?!

Tony says your a cvnt!

(jk) :lol: :lol: :lol:

Welcome Blue, nice to have you here


----------



## Raptor

Mrs Weeman said:


> what you talking bout fool?!?!?!?!












:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Tasty

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, you prob do know my mrs', you know the black eyed peas......well she likes them
> 
> My mate actually thinks we all go to the gym, get sweaty together and pose in the mirror admiring each other. HOW DOES HE KNOW WE DO THIS!!! He's never been.


He must have been, if not there's a snitch somewhere in the system and I intend to find him.


----------



## Ser

The Raptor said:


> :thumb: :whistling:


Self portrait???? :lol:


----------



## Raptor

LOL


----------



## Ser

i was hoping it was...always had a Mr T fantasy...its the hair, it NEEDS grabbing and that face sitting on:laugh:


----------



## 3752

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm 30 in december......i prefer older guys usually...as they ain't so intimidated by me...but aparently when you turn 30 you start preying on young adults:eek:
> 
> Cannae see it myself tbh, they got to be AT LEAST 20.....and filthy, very very filthy!!!!!


this is true although i started this when i was 26 hooking up with Jen who is 10yrs younger than me.... :thumb:


----------



## Raptor

Mrs Weeman said:


> i was hoping it was...always had a Mr T fantasy...its the hair, it NEEDS grabbing and that face sitting on:laugh:


Well im not Mr T but i can help, maybe if i paint myself and dress like Mr T...?


----------



## Raptor

Pscarb said:


> this is true although i started this when i was 26 hooking up with Jen who is 10yrs younger than me.... :thumb:


This reeks of WIN :thumb:


----------



## Ser

just the hair will do:lol: no need to go to huge effort....i'm just gonna fook it all up anyway:laugh:


----------



## Ser

The Raptor said:


> This reeks of WIN :thumb:


Jen is HAWT...RRREEEEAAAALLLLLLYYYYYYY HAWT!!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Ryan16

Pscarb said:


> this is true although i started this when i was 26 hooking up with Jen who is 10yrs younger than me.... :thumb:


Well paul as the old saying goes,

When cherries are red there ripe for plucking, when gals turn 16 theyre ripe for fvcking  :innocent: ! Lmao


----------



## Ser

Ryan16 said:


> Well paul as the old saying goes,
> 
> When cherries are red there ripe for plucking, when gals turn 16 theyre ripe for fvcking  :innocent: ! Lmao


You are only saying that to try to talk me round early ya wee scamp!:laugh:


----------



## Ryan16

Mrs Weeman said:


> You are only saying that to try to talk me round early ya wee scamp!:laugh:


No no im not! Lol Im a good lad :innocent: commited relationship me


----------



## Ser

:lol: Your from Dreghorn sonny, there is no such thing as a good lad from there....how can we trust ANYTHING else you say now???? :lol:

I'm from Stevenston, but live in Saltcoats...feel free to have a field day with that info and be as derogatory as you like:lol:


----------



## RACK

Mrs Weeman said:


> i was hoping it was...always had a Mr T fantasy...its the hair, it NEEDS grabbing and that face sitting on:laugh:


I knew this pic would come in handy sometime hahaha


----------



## Tony Barnes

lol, not the best look bud!


----------



## Raptor

RACK said:


> I knew this pic would come in handy sometime hahaha


Lol was thinking of posting this up but wasn't going to without your permission

Awesome outfit :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: Your from Dreghorn sonny, there is no such thing as a good lad from there....how can we trust ANYTHING else you say now???? :lol:
> 
> I'm from Stevenston, but live in Saltcoats...feel free to have a field day with that info and be as derogatory as you like:lol:


Well theres one right here  lol and you can trust what i say cause im probs one of the only lads from here not constantly drinkin, on drugs or in trouble with the law :lol:

and i cant really say nothing bout there cause i used to say in kilwinning and thats just as bad :lol:


----------



## RACK

HAHA, as long as you as first mate it's all fair game 

PS, I didn't mind at all with the duck face one though


----------



## Ryan16

RACK said:


> I knew this pic would come in handy sometime hahaha


Awesome pic mate! Lmao reps for that :lol:


----------



## Raptor

RACK said:


> HAHA, as long as you as first mate it's all fair game
> 
> PS, I didn't mind at all with the duck face one though


Lol i can't believe that was locked...

Pouts... 'Not for MT!' :confused1:


----------



## RACK

Pout!!!


----------



## RACK

Cheers Ryan


----------



## Ser

RACK said:


> I knew this pic would come in handy sometime hahaha


Welll helllloooooob there, how you doin? 



Ryan16 said:


> Well theres one right here  lol and you can trust what i say cause im probs one of the only lads from here not constantly drinkin, on drugs or in trouble with the law :lol:
> 
> and i cant really say nothing bout there cause i used to say in *kilwinning* and thats just as bad :lol:


DEAR LORD!!! what on earth were your parents thinking? they should be done with child cruelty:lol: :lol: :lol: Is it foster parent you live with in Dreghorn?:laugh: :laugh:

PS i stayed in Kilwinky too at one point


----------



## Ser

RACK said:


> Pout!!!


Oooh errr, your a handsome lad! :bounce:


----------



## RACK

Ohhh stop it, you'll make me blush.

Ok, carry on. Better pics of me than that though


----------



## Ser

Feel free to let me see em:devil2:


----------



## Raptor

RACK said:


> Pout!!!


Lol i raise your pout and present the 'duck billed platypus' 










At least pouts are allowed on here haha


----------



## Ryan16

Mrs Weeman said:


> Welll helllloooooob there, how you doin?
> 
> DEAR LORD!!! what on earth were your parents thinking? they should be done with child cruelty:lol: :lol: :lol: Is it foster parent you live with in Dreghorn?:laugh: :laugh:
> 
> PS i stayed in Kilwinky too at one point


Pmsl i dnt know but it was better than where i was born .. Springburn in glasgow ha! No its my real parents  well parent aha!

Ohh where n when was that  ?


----------



## Ser

Ryan16 said:


> Pmsl i dnt know but it was better than where i was born .. Springburn in glasgow ha! No its my real parents  well parent aha!
> 
> Ohh where n when was that  ?


ohhh a long tiime ago, rented a wee flat in town centre in 96/97

Yes, the first lass i ever slept with was from Springburn...i made Bri wait at the bottom floor till i got inside her house, before calling him and telling him i was safe inside her house...and when to come pick me up, now i've lived in some rough places...but jeez its really bad there!

Off to check out this pout contest:lol: My lips are so big if i pout it looks like i have turned my head inside out! No pouty pics from me:laugh:


----------



## Ser

Just realised!!!!! Ry, you would have still been in nappies then:lol: Gawd i'm getting old!


----------



## Raptor

Here's my new journal guys! Pretty similar to my MT one...

Started a cycle on monday and keto from monday too...

Bring on the cuts: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/102097-raptors-quest-perfect-body.html


----------



## Ryan16

Mrs Weeman said:


> Just realised!!!!! Ry, you would have still been in nappies then:lol: Gawd i'm getting old!


Lmao you aint that old :lol: ur what 29?


----------



## PHMG

RACK said:


> I knew this pic would come in handy sometime hahaha


RACK, you look like a cross between Super Mario and Mr T. lol


----------



## PHMG

The Raptor said:


> Lol i raise your pout and present the 'duck billed platypus'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least pouts are allowed on here haha


And here is Jack Osborne himself!!!! :lol:


----------



## Raptor

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> RACK, you look like a cross between Super Mario and Mr T. lol


Hahaha quality


----------



## 1000

Well isn't this just peachy!!


----------



## PHMG

1ManRiot said:


> Well isn't this just peachy!!


lol, hi mate. This is turning into a MT reunion. It's pretty good though to be honest as i never had a problem with any members of MT. Then again, i was only there for like 9 months. (but thats pretty much everyday as it beats doing actual work


----------



## 1000

Forums are dangerously addictive!!


----------



## 1000

How do I add a signature by the way? Is it to do with the Gold / Silver / Bronze crap?


----------



## PHMG

1ManRiot said:


> How do I add a signature by the way? Is it to do with the Gold / Silver / Bronze crap?


Haven't worked all that shiz out myself yet mate. Time my friend....we have plenty.


----------



## Ryan16

Yeah it depends on bronze silver and gold, i think silver you can add one and to become silver you must be a member of the board for 3 months then have somethong like 300 posts


----------



## PHMG

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah it depends on bronze silver and gold, i think silver you can add one and to become silver you must be a member of the board for 3 months then have somethong like 300 posts


Well come on Ryan...where's yours then!


----------



## Ryan16

Duno what to put it as  lol cause i cant do my usual stuff i would put on forms cause this aint exactly a designing forum :lol: might put sumin up later


----------



## Ex-SRD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I get you mate, but he don't have a malicious bone in his body and would start on people unless provoked. And some of his warnings were ridiculous. Like you said though, good board. Just leaving out of principle as i didnt feel my mates ban was justified. Yeah, he had lots of warnings, but many of there were silly and i feel he was used as a skapegoat by james.
> 
> But thats another board. No more mentions of it on here by me.


I know he didn't have a malicious bone in him and that's why he stayed there so long. How many warnings should someone have? I had so many complaints it was getting embarrassing and the amount of time I wasted on him was rediculous. I tried to show him the way but he wouldn't listen. He ****ed so many people off. But when I met him he seems a decent guy.

Infact, what the hell am I doing wasting more time?! You've made your mind up on the matter anyway!


----------



## PHMG

Ex-SRD said:


> I know he didn't have a malicious bone in him and that's why he stayed there so long. How many warnings should someone have? I had so many complaints it was getting embarrassing and the amount of time I wasted on him was rediculous. I tried to show him the way but he wouldn't listen. He ****ed so many people off. But when I met him he seems a decent guy.
> 
> Infact, what the hell am I doing wasting more time?! You've made your mind up on the matter anyway!


He and i know it's nothing personal mate, was there really that many complaints. I just can't see how. If there where, i would say some people need to light up, big time.


----------



## Dezw

Hi bro,

Strict here also but a nicer bunch of lads!


----------



## PHMG

Ryan16 said:


> Duno what to put it as  lol cause i cant do my usual stuff i would put on forms cause this aint exactly a designing forum :lol: might put sumin up later


Just go with something funny you have seen on all the threads, like a funny remark or something.


----------



## PHMG

Dezw said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Strict here also but a nicer bunch of lads!


Hi mate. Yeah, all seems good so far. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Just go with something funny you have seen on all the threads, like a funny remark or something.


i'l look sumin up later  lol you gona start a journal atall in your stay here :thumbup1: ?


----------



## Ser

Ry, you can borrow my heels one if you want:laugh:


----------



## deeppurple

eggs. we all like to eat eggs.


----------



## PHMG

Don't worry Ryan, everyone has his place in a forum...you seem to be the one thats bullied  lol


----------



## PHMG

Ryan16 said:


> i'l look sumin up later  lol you gona start a journal atall in your stay here :thumbup1: ?


Think i will mate. Just have to remember to update it.


----------



## Ex-SRD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> He and i know it's nothing personal mate, was there really that many complaints. I just can't see how. If there where, i would say some people need to light up, big time.


Of course it's not personal! 10 years of running forums I know these things aren't personal!

I can see how, many were valid points. You simply disagree with them.

Anyway, all the very best


----------



## Ryan16

Mrs Weeman said:


> Ry, you can borrow my heels one if you want:laugh:


 :lol: ! i think im gona make one up about you now for that  :innocent: :laugh:!


----------



## Ryan16

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Don't worry Ryan, everyone has his place in a forum...you seem to be the one thats bullied  lol


no no  lol mrs wee just wants my ass but says she wouldnt cause im only turning 17 :whistling: so hides it with p1ss take comments  lmao!



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Think i will mate. Just have to remember to update it.


good stuff! you got any goals  ?


----------



## PHMG

Ex-SRD said:


> Of course it's not personal! 10 years of running forums I know these things aren't personal!
> 
> I can see how, many were valid points. You simply disagree with them.
> 
> Anyway, all the very best


I disagree as i know its said in jest. Surely there were more people on MT that liked Blue then didn't. A lot more i would have thought.


----------



## Ser

We are Scottish, thats how we be affectionate towards each other here...all you gotta do is read any of the Scottish members posts:laugh: When Ry first joined we were all for meeting up at a show, sadly he couldn't make it along to meet us all(but now you said that i'm worried that he didn't go cause we scared him:eek: )

You should see what i do to weeslut!


----------



## Raptor

Mrs Weeman said:


> (but now you said that i'm worried that he didn't go cause we scared him:eek: )


He's only 16 i bet the poor lad is terrified of you :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16

i aint scared of mrs wee  i'l take her on :devil2: ha ! :lol:


----------



## Raptor

Ryan16 said:


> i aint scared of mrs wee  i'l take her on :devil2: ha ! :lol:


Lol your a cool lad and have a good sense of humour for your age :thumbup1:

And its good to see lads your age getting stuck in to training!

Keep it up mate and by the time your 18-19 you'll be looking awesome.

I was in great shape by that age and believe me it makes you stand out (to the ladies) :thumb:


----------



## Ser

He is too young to be terrified, he knows not what awaits him hehehe.you all think i'm some kind of monster....i'm not really:laugh:

well, maybe just a wee bit.. :devil2:

There was loads of us going, there always is a crowd of us, quite close knit community up here:thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

The Raptor said:


> Lol your a cool lad and have a good sense of humour for your age :thumbup1:
> 
> And its good to see lads your age getting stuck in to training!
> 
> Keep it up mate and by the time your 18-19 you'll be looking awesome.
> 
> I was in great shape by that age and believe me it makes you stand out (to the ladies) :thumb:


cheers mate  ,

yeah i love training! ive set myself a two year goal to get big enough to compete in comps :thumb:

yeah i can believe it :bounce: ! lol on the last day of college last week me n my mate was walkin to the pub and sayed all these gals was checking me out and hes like im bringin you along on a night out to help me get laid :lol:


----------



## Raptor

Ryan16 said:


> cheers mate  ,
> 
> yeah i love training! ive set myself a two year goal to get big enough to compete in comps :thumb:
> 
> yeah i can believe it :bounce: ! lol on the last day of college last week me n my mate was walkin to the pub and sayed all these gals was checking me out and hes like im bringin you along on a night out to help me get laid :lol:


Lol and good luck, you can do it!


----------



## Ryan16

Mrs Weeman said:


> He is too young to be terrified, he knows not what awaits him hehehe.you all think i'm some kind of monster....i'm not really:laugh:
> 
> well, maybe just a wee bit.. :devil2:
> 
> There was loads of us going, there always is a crowd of us, quite close knit community up here:thumbup1:


yeah i know what awaits me, major groping and drewling upon  ? :lol:

funnily enough mrs wee the song im listening to has the perfect lyrics for you! lmao ..

Oh la la la la, la la la la la

Oh la la la la, la la la frisky! :lol: and this bit .. She gon be waking up my neighbors if I bring her round :lol: :devil2:


----------



## PHMG

The Raptor said:


> Lol your a cool lad and have a good sense of humour for your age :thumbup1:
> 
> And its good to see lads your age getting stuck in to training!
> 
> Keep it up mate and by the time your 18-19 you'll be looking awesome.
> 
> I was in great shape by that age and believe me it makes you stand out (to the ladies) :thumb:


Yeah, regardless of his age, i like him......do i sense a new internet bezzie coming along :beer:


----------



## Ryan16

Perhaps you do :innocent: :beer: !


----------



## PHMG

Ryan16 said:


> Perhaps you do :innocent: :beer: !


Lol Ryan. You are a funny one. Shame i dont meet many 16 year olds like you (your not heavily into methadrone are you and mouthy as fcuk, like most i meet lol).

Also, carefull of Raptor, he likes a 16 year old or two!


----------



## Raptor

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol Ryan. You are a funny one. Shame i dont meet many 16 year olds like you (your not heavily into methadrone are you and mouthy as fcuk, like most i meet lol).
> 
> Also, carefull of Raptor, he likes a 16 year old or two!


16 year old girls yeah, a girl is a girl :thumbup1:

But a 16 year old boy isn't a man... so no go for me :thumbdown:

Anyway Phm you told me on facebook that you kinda fancied Justin Beiber and i called you a perv as he has just turned 16 and you replied well he is legal in england and he looks really cool (this is actually what Phm said) :tongue:


----------



## PHMG

The Raptor said:


> 16 year old girls yeah, a girl is a girl :thumbup1:
> 
> But a 16 year old boy isn't a man... so no go for me :thumbdown:
> 
> Anyway Phm you told me on facebook that you kinda fancied Justin Beiber and i called you a perv as he has just turned 16 and you replied well he is legal in england and he looks really cool (this is actually what Phm said) :tongue:


I can only wish of coming up with something so whitty as that Blue. Thats all on you!!


----------



## Ryan16

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol Ryan. You are a funny one. Shame i dont meet many 16 year olds like you (your not heavily into methadrone are you and mouthy as fcuk, like most i meet lol).
> 
> Also, carefull of Raptor, he likes a 16 year old or two!


tah mate  , yeah most of my mates are all out getting drunk lol!

i'l keep a close eye on him  ha!



The Raptor said:


> 16 year old girls yeah, a girl is a girl :thumbup1:
> 
> But a 16 year old boy isn't a man... so no go for me :thumbdown:
> 
> Anyway Phm you told me on facebook that you kinda fancied Justin Beiber and i called you a perv as he has just turned 16 and you replied well he is legal in england and he looks really cool (this is actually what Phm said) :tongue:


LMAO! you guys give a good giggle :thumb:


----------



## PHMG

Ryan16 said:


> tah mate  , yeah most of my mates are all out getting drunk lol!
> 
> i'l keep a close eye on him  ha!
> 
> LMAO! you guys give a good giggle :thumb:


Dont get me wrong, i love a bit of Beiber......love that kid. Don't you Ryan?


----------



## Ryan16

Yeah hes good, just annoys me cause the gf thinks hes nice so she winds me up bout it along with her obbsession with danny dyer :lol:


----------



## Uriel

I rarely come into the welcome lounge (probably for the best.....no need to put anyone off too soon) but I'm feeling adventuress today...

I actually joined MT years & years ago ....username was something abut Tuna, can't remember and I only posted once or twice.........It's an ok site though...

UKM is the best.....I post here so and no where else so there although for a few amps of sust - I'll drop this place like a hot turd and move anywhere else lol


----------



## PHMG

Uriel said:


> I rarely come into the welcome lounge (probably for the best.....no need to put anyone off too soon) but I'm feeling adventuress today...
> 
> I actually joined MT years & years ago ....username was something abut Tuna, can't remember and I only posted once or twice.........It's an ok site though...
> 
> UKM is the best.....I post here so and no where else so there although for a *few amps of sust - I'll drop this place like a hot turd* and move anywhere else lol


I think that goes without saying mate.

Not going to slag it off though. You get dicks on there and you get good people. Same with every forum.


----------



## Dawn

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think that goes without saying mate.
> 
> Not going to slag it off though. You get *dicks* on there and you get good people. Same with every forum.


Yeah we just lost a couple on MT:thumb: (joke:tongue


----------



## Raptor

Dawn said:


> Yeah we just lost a couple on MT:thumb: (joke:tongue


Lol you well miss us :tongue:


----------



## Baz R

why dont you just fuk off bak to MT then DAWN

jOKES


----------



## Ryan16

Baz R said:


> why dont you just fuk off bak to MT then DAWN


Really is there a need for that ? She was joking around


----------



## shauno

TONY on mt is sound.. he was one of the worst for banter at one point. i guess when you mod you have to curb it a bit. happens to every mod imo.


----------



## PHMG

Dawn said:


> Yeah we just lost a couple on MT:thumb: (joke:tongue


lol, just saw this.


----------



## DNL

Now you've spammed this board you can go back to MT now :lol:


----------



## PHMG

DNL said:


> Now you've spammed this board you can go back to MT now :lol:


Lol, im wanted nowhere


----------

